# [By Demand] Digit June 2005 DVD



## Raaabo (Apr 8, 2005)

Yes people,

It's that time of the month again.

May DVD done, start demanding for the JUNE ANNIVERSARY ISSUE! 

Raaabo


----------



## sagar_mutha (Apr 8, 2005)

3D Mark 2005

and

full version games!!!


----------



## mohit (Apr 8, 2005)

Service Packs of all Microsoft Windows and Office Versions including Office 97. And 3d mark 2005 also please. Will let you knw if i want anything more


----------



## BONZI (Apr 9, 2005)

Football manager 2005 -*www.sigames.com/

I have it but its a gr8 game.


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Apr 9, 2005)

Security Updates for WIN XP SP2.. if blc 2005 is released give that too.. (demo obvi.) INGAME soundtracks of NFS UG and UG2...


----------



## kjuvale (Apr 9, 2005)

please include best voice recognition soft

free old games like aoe rise of roam, dues ex,etc.

and last please disclose the may dv contents


----------



## navneeth_snr (Apr 9, 2005)

like to have movie dvd (like iceage) with usual dvd


----------



## desertwind (Apr 10, 2005)

Americas Army 2 for Linux
Fedora Core 4 Test 2


----------



## QuickFire (Apr 10, 2005)

hmm....ANNIVERSARY ISSUE!
Can we expect like 2/3 DVDs in place of 1?? 
lol, wat about 5 DVDs?? (once Digit provided us 5 CDs with its anniversary issue then why not 5 DVDs  )

btw, if I remember correctly, last year's anniversary issue and the freebies were nothing gr8. So, we hope for a better package this year.

My same wishlist again (will keep on posting until u fullfil them):
1. SuSE Linux Professional
2. Half Life 2 Demo

Best of luck for the anniversary issue.


----------



## adhavan (Apr 10, 2005)

*OSS CD*

I want OSS CD means Opensource software CD or atleast its image in the DVD. You can get it at *osscd.sunsite.dk/. It contains a lot of free opensource software.


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 10, 2005)

SuSe Linux
More Ebooks   
Wallpapers


----------



## navneeth_snr (Apr 10, 2005)

Please Add EBay Turbo Lister

*download.ebay.com/turbo_lister/setupIN.exe


----------



## hsnayvid (Apr 10, 2005)

QuickFire said:
			
		

> hmm....ANNIVERSARY ISSUE!
> Can we expect like 2/3 DVDs in place of 1??
> lol, wat about 5 DVDs?? (once Digit provided us 5 CDs with its anniversary issue then why not 5 DVDs  )
> 
> btw, if I remember correctly, last year's anniversary issue and the freebies were nothing gr8. So, we hope for a better package this year.



don't start imagining now.  
Too early for that.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Apr 10, 2005)

The first thing I do whenever I get Digit from stands is pop in the DVD and enjoy the Wallpapers, but this time around I was badly dissappointed coz the DVD is corrupt or may be it was burnt with errors. I could not look at the wallpapers. I mean I could see their icons but I don't get the photos, I checked properties ....everything was fine but I could'nt  see the photos. I tried every graphics I knwe but no use. Hence my request is whatever you bundle June DVD with, but please ensure that the media it not corrupt.
And Please bundle in double the Wallpapers this time to compensate for the disappointment caused to several readers like me who buy this my magazine from stands...


----------



## paraman (Apr 10, 2005)

My wish list :

1. Half Life 2 Demo
2. Driv3 Demo
3. MOH Pacific Assault Demo


----------



## drsethi (Apr 10, 2005)

I want 2 DVDs with full games and essential software of commom use likr Dreamweaver and Acrobat


----------



## krishnathelord (Apr 11, 2005)

i would like security update for xp, office, nero updates, winamp updates,
IE 7(if out ), and loads of softies


----------



## vysakh (Apr 11, 2005)

flash mx 2004 (or 2005 if exists)
PROJECT IGI (full version game)
some movie 
Updates for kaspersky and norton 
The voice file of opera


----------



## mohit (Apr 11, 2005)

Microsoft .NET Framework Service Pack 1

Microsft Windows 98 Service Pack(s)

IE 7 (if released)

Some reallllllllllly good FREE Anti-Virus other that your typical Avast,AVG,etc

Quicktime Player 7 (if released)


----------



## neonet2004 (Apr 11, 2005)

drsethi wrote:


> I want 2 DVDs with full games and essential software of commom use likr Dreamweaver and Acrobat



Me too would like 2 DVDs along with games (BIG or small). Also:
Cool screensavers,wallpapers 8) 
E-books,White papers
Digit Archive
Half life 2 Demo
More Themes


----------



## hpotter606 (Apr 11, 2005)

Isnt 1 DVD enough that they will give 2 DVDs??
BTW raaabo I am waiting for preview of may DVD.

But if you not given Ground control 2 demo in may please give it in june


----------



## devilhead_satish (Apr 11, 2005)

Midnight Club 3 Demo
Free Antivirii
Half Life 2 Demo


----------



## [lokesh] (Apr 11, 2005)

I am asking this for the third time ::

*Digit Software ARchive*

Driv3r Demo
Project: Snow blind Demo
Movies and Trailers of F.E.A.R. , S.T.A.L.K.E.R , Area 51 etc..


----------



## effyouseakay (Apr 11, 2005)

Can u provide Desktop Enhancements Like Wallpapers/Screensavers and apps like WindowBlinds/Stardock/Cursor XP on the CD & not on the DVD.

These will be helpful to those not having a DVD.


----------



## hariharan (Apr 11, 2005)

*S/W Archive*

One more vote for the S/W Archive


----------



## jetru (Apr 12, 2005)

ActivePerl
PHLAK(Linux Distro)
Linux tutorials


----------



## hafees (Apr 12, 2005)

Adobe Elements 3
Ulead products


----------



## shwetanshu (Apr 12, 2005)

wallpapers, cheatbook 2005 (if not included in may), Digit Software Archive, Linux Tutorials, Spybot, rediff bol, rest wen i remeber more.


----------



## cool_dude_prav (Apr 12, 2005)

*SoftWare Archive*

Please do it... The one @ Digit's Site is not working...

Please bring it back!!!


----------



## vysakh (Apr 12, 2005)

AVG 7 free edition Latest Updates


----------



## anuraag_01 (Apr 12, 2005)

resources for 3d max....textures, models, plug-ins.


----------



## Darthvader (Apr 12, 2005)

Comon please give this new mmorpg by sify 
A3 [352 mb]
www.a3india.com
Way ahead of ragnarock in the looks dept.


----------



## Arun Kumar (Apr 13, 2005)

Upgrade to DVD/CD-RW Combo drive offer.(Same as Aug.,2004) since I missed tht offer and now missing DVD contents.


----------



## vysakh (Apr 13, 2005)

entrance music themes of WWE SUPERSTARS


----------



## rohandhruva (Apr 13, 2005)

Hi,

Please give us atleast one of these : 

1) Ubuntu Live & Install Disk --- www.ubuntulinux.org
2) Knoppix 3.8.1 --- www.knoppix.org & Arch Linux 0.8 (If not released then 0.7) --- www.archlinux.org

As for linux software, PLEASE give source too, as not everyone uses RPM or deb based package management  

Rohan.


----------



## //siddhartha// (Apr 13, 2005)

Another voter for OFFICE XP SP3.. 
 Also, two DVDs or more containing movies, etc.. (Come on you did this with ICE AGE.. Now some other)
 HALF LIFE 2 (which runs on NVIDIA RIVA, just jokin')
 Knoppix Live CD... (No ISO on DVD) I hve a DVD ROM drive
 Something new and distinct...


----------



## //siddhartha// (Apr 13, 2005)

*MMORPG*

MORE MMORPG games.. 
All available on distinct CD (as RAGNAROK was given in NOV. 2004)


----------



## Darthvader (Apr 13, 2005)

And since work on may 2005 dvd is finished y dont u post the preview, Raaboo


----------



## tuxfan (Apr 14, 2005)

OpenOffice.org SDK


----------



## avik_chat (Apr 14, 2005)

*June'2005 - ANNIVERSERY ISSUE*

I wish the ANNIVERSERY ISSUE has the same price tag (Rs 100/-) for the regular Newsstand readers like me. Dont want Sachin to call us MAMU another time.


----------



## Delta (Apr 14, 2005)

Another FREE!! MMORPG  8)


----------



## ShekharPalash (Apr 14, 2005)

*My Wishlist for Anniversary:*

*XPize 3.0 by XPero*

*April Windows Security Updates*
[As MS also releases WUs monthly now, I think DIGIT shud give all WU Security Updates on DVD, especially for customers who don't have net connection on their PC, It'll be very great... ] 

*Musicmatch Jukebox 10*

*AOL Media Player BETA* 
[Just want to try this thing... tried downloading but it failed 7 times... so... ]

*StyleXP 3.x*

*Miranda IM* 
[with plug-ins & few themes] 

*Opera BETA 3*

contd....

*FlyaKiteOSX v2.0*
[FlyakiteOSX is a transformation pack. It will transform the look of an ordinary Windows XP+ system to resemble the look of Mac OS X. The installer simply automates the process of replacing critical system files, setting registry tweaks, and installing extras such as cursors, sounds, visual styles, etc.]

*AveDesk 1.2*

*WinRAR 3.5 BETA*

*Acrobat Reader 7.0.1 Updater*

*Maxthon 1.2.2*

*TaskSwitchXP*

*MSN Messenger 7*

-----------------------
*Images: * Plz include top rated/favorite prints/photographs from dA & other *Photography* Galleries.


----------



## effyouseakay (Apr 15, 2005)

Can we have* JAVA SDK 1.4.2* ?? I am Unable to Download it.....


----------



## hpotter606 (Apr 15, 2005)

Darthvader said:
			
		

> And since work on may 2005 dvd is finished y dont u post the preview, Raaboo



I think he is on for a suprise 


Raaabo, the HI FI games dont work on my computer. So please give games(full version) that will work on my computer but they should not be boring too 

Hey just checked it out!!!!
C**p is giving 2CDs and a DVD. Why dont give it too.(with saperate contents)


----------



## vignesh (Apr 15, 2005)

Fedora core test 2 or suse 9.3or linspire live
A dvd full of linux distros


----------



## sreevirus (Apr 15, 2005)

Nero 6.6.0.12
Evernote 1.0 (beta or final if released)
SuSE Linux Professional 9.3
Microsoft Windows Security Updates
MSN Messenger 7
Alienware GUI


----------



## shivansh (Apr 16, 2005)

Sir,
kindly include softwares related to 3-D animations like MAYA, 3D studio max

shivansh singh[/b]


----------



## //siddhartha// (Apr 16, 2005)

Hey, I have an idea! Why don't you put up all the contents of this forum (if possible) on a separate CD and give it to everybody (from subscriber to news-stand buyer)..So, everyone will get a lot of knowledge that has been shared in this forum...
I don't know much about phpBB but hope it is possible to put everything on to a CD or the DVD...
I am serious...


----------



## //siddhartha// (Apr 16, 2005)

ShekharPalash said:
			
		

> *My Wishlist for Anniversary:*
> 
> *XPize 3.0 by XPero*
> 
> ...



A wonderful list truly.. Can you add a few Self-Improvement eBooks and some good Screensavers...


----------



## khattam_ (Apr 16, 2005)

Please include The following programs in June DVD.

VMware (Both for Windows and Linux)
-----------------------------------
Approx size= 35Mb
Type= Trial
URL= *www.vmware.com
Description= Like MS-Virtual PC. It supports Linux installation on Virtual PC on MS Windows platforms. The Linux version supports Windows in Virtual machines.

Norton AV 2005 and latest definitions
-------------------------------------
Approx size=30Mb
Type= Trial
URL= *www.symantec.com
Description= Antivirus

MS-Windows 98 SE Unofficial Service Pack
----------------------------------------
Approx size= Unknown
Type= Freeware
URL= *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=17965
Description= An installation package for Windows 98 which installs all the critical updates for Windows 98.

NiVdia Forceware (latest)
-------------------------
Approx Size= Unknown
Type= Freeware
URL= Unknown
Description= Latest drivers for all the NiVDIA Video Card Users.

All Windows XP Updates after SP2
--------------------------------
Approx Size= Unknown
Type= Freeware
URL= *www.microsoft.com

VB-Tutorials
------------
Approx Size= N/A
Type= N/A
URL= N/A
Description= Visual Basic tutorials (API Related) for beginners and intermediate learners.


----------



## medigit (Apr 16, 2005)

PLz include latest nero update and SUSE LINUX 9.3 (DVD if possible).Thanks in advance.


----------



## mario_pant (Apr 17, 2005)

Knoppix 3.1.8 PLEASE!!!


----------



## naik_jaydeep (Apr 17, 2005)

hii,
pls can u include a book on hacking( i dont know the exact name of the book) by ankit fadia(book was written when he was 16 year old ). i hope that u can find it and include it in yr dvd.
and any book on this topic which can be useful to the begineer. one can protect his data to be hacked


----------



## naik_jaydeep (Apr 17, 2005)

//siddhartha// said:
			
		

> Hey, I have an idea! Why don't you put up all the contents of this forum (if possible) on a separate CD and give it to everybody (from subscriber to news-stand buyer)..So, everyone will get a lot of knowledge that has been shared in this forum...
> I don't know much about phpBB but hope it is possible to put everything on to a CD or the DVD...
> I am serious...



a good idea
one more vote,


----------



## Darthvader (Apr 17, 2005)

The book is "A guide to ethical hacking" and it is on sale so u may well buy it


----------



## duckhead (Apr 17, 2005)

ebooks... ebooks....MORE EBOOKS!!!!!!!!


----------



## ShekharPalash (Apr 18, 2005)

@ //siddhartha// thnx m8  
Screensavers??... hmm... I don't like using them on my Windows desktop... I like Linux screensavers  
Books... hmm good, check DIGIT already gave some books on light reading in last DVDs... i think...  


Update 2 my list  

Firefox 1.0.3
Maxthon 1.2.3
XPize 3.1


----------



## //siddhartha// (Apr 18, 2005)

Another vote for Norton AV 2005 and its updates..
Can you include a crack for NAV 2005? (just jokin')
Anyways, more free eBooks on VB.NET and Hacking (white hacking)


----------



## hard_rock (Apr 19, 2005)

THE ANNIVERSARY issue.....I bought my first Digit magzine exactly during previous Anniversary.
  This time I think u shud include gr8 softwares besides Small regular softwares like Antiviruses,updates.....SOme BIG SOFTWARES.Since u have started giving DVD from previous year,any linux distro,any themes,wallpapers would look not so special.Something which makes us surprising.Something by which we can identify that itz Digit's anniversary by looking onto the contents of the DVD(s).
     If I am not asking more then :
 Maya(3D apps) must be included(if available)
 3Dstudio max(both of these if trial ver. available.)
 Adobe photo elements
 Ulead Photoimpact
 CorelDraw
 Macromedia Studio MX
 n similar BIG softwares.


----------



## Santosh Halemani (Apr 20, 2005)

Yes yes must include nortan 2005 upds and maya if it runs on256mb ddr.

Must include atleast a free antivirus  software and a dvd player, a best one.

And books for c++ hardware interaction for electronics projects. It would be exellent if it is done.

Did I said must in this post then must change it to please.......... 8)


----------



## Santosh Halemani (Apr 20, 2005)

Hey forgot this, congragulations for the anniversery fellows. Team DIGIT great job keep it up...


----------



## bala (Apr 21, 2005)

If possble include one of these   
 - Win XP Pro 64 bit 
 - Win 2003 64 Bit
 - Longhorn beta

thankx


----------



## pravinkumar (Apr 21, 2005)

2 DVD with the following S/W

Digit S/W Archieve , 
All previous issues Digit in PDF format,
Capitalism Plus (Full Version),
IE 7 and also Lindows Instalable version.


----------



## yogeshm02 (Apr 21, 2005)

I certainly want * SuSE 9.3 Professional DVD * (yes, full DVD devoted to it), otherwise I would not be able to buy June Digit, as I will be *DEAD   *


----------



## Darthvader (Apr 21, 2005)

Project: Snowblind Demo
Game Info: "Experience the dramatic intensity of the frontlines of a war through the eyes of the first of a new breed of super soldiers in this gritty and epic first-person action game. In the not so distant Future, Lt. Natha...

 House of The Dead III Demo
Sega has released the demo for the PC version of hteir FPS horror game, House of The Dead III. With this demo, you can try out a small portion of the game in two modes - Time Attack and Survival.... 

Driv3r demo 700 mb


Plz include these games in the june dvd
Source:megagames.com


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Apr 22, 2005)

*June Special Issue*

Hi

I think that 2 DVDs full of Freeware and Open Source Software and ISO's would be good......its ok even if its just 1 DVD but would prefer a working one...

Regards

Rajiv


----------



## Vyasram (Apr 23, 2005)

how about gta3 (full or demo)


----------



## Bomb (Apr 24, 2005)

Opera 8


----------



## qarch (Apr 24, 2005)

I was weaned on Doom, Doom2, Evilition, Plutonia, etc. Some of the background music (midi) are very nostalgic. I would like to see a ripper to extract out the midi files. I had an old one which does not seem to work any more (I am now on XP SP2).


----------



## utab (Apr 25, 2005)

Kanotix 2005-02
or
Kubuntu 5.04
or
Knoppix 3.8.1
or
Suse 9.3. DVD


----------



## vignesh (Apr 25, 2005)

utab said:
			
		

> Kanotix 2005-02
> or
> Kubuntu 5.04
> or
> ...



One more vote


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Apr 25, 2005)

ShekharPalash said:
			
		

> *My Wishlist for Anniversary:*
> 
> *XPize 3.0 by XPero*
> 
> ...



HI

Great List and Presented very well.

Regards

Rajiv


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Apr 25, 2005)

KNOCK KNOCK......HELP HELP.......NOT RECEIVED THE REPLACEMENT DVD's (Yes DVD's, one mine and the second one of my friend) YET......ANYONE OUT THERE TO HELP?????


----------



## vignesh (Apr 25, 2005)

CAN you make the fasttrack on Linux with the basics and all the way till building our own distro.


----------



## rakee (Apr 25, 2005)

_My usual wannas_....

*Driver demo
*Cool wallpapers
*FlyaKiteOSX v2.0 
*Win XP Pro 64 bit
*
**Ebooks on tutorials(mysql,c,c++,java...any virtual tutor)
**Suse 9.3. DVD or atleat 9.2

***FEDORA CORE 4 test

****Collection of all DIGIT mag from start to till month in pdf format.*

****Digit cd,dvd archive utility--seperate application that can be installed and every month can be updated with the files provided in cd/dvd.*

***Freeware collection dvd/cd for any new system(winamp,boot discs,antivirus,codecs,new players,themes,docks,wallpapers,development tools etc)--one disc that have complete solution for building a fresh computer.Better in dvd so you can add big apps like display drivers,one linux distro,service packs of all windows products.

****Any MOVIE DVD(old or new,any language)...my recmn..The linux movies(i dnt know the exact name)

I hope my ideas here will make digit more unique.Thanks

And lol...congrats on the anniversary fellas...rock onnnnnn


----------



## drvarunmehta (Apr 25, 2005)

Whatever you give is fine as long as its the latest version. Sometimes Digit gives versions of softwares that are 3-4 months old.


----------



## qarch (Apr 26, 2005)

I would like to see drivers/utilities for Samsung D500 mobile phone which they conveniently forgot to include in the package. The software may be available on their website.


----------



## gxsaurav (Apr 27, 2005)

Apple will be launching Mac OS X Tigar on 29, 2 days left, so I assume that Quicktime 7 will be released on the same day, plz include it in June CD


----------



## hsnayvid (Apr 27, 2005)

I hope to recieve a surprise from your end.  
Something we don't expect.

Like a full software, or movie or something equally exciting.


----------



## Santosh Halemani (Apr 28, 2005)

Software updates forthe given in the last DVD.

Also, lots of videos specially the one like nuclear ones feel the heat ohhhhhhh..   

lots of tutorials on linux and others.

Games that run on my pc! :roll:


----------



## imcool (Apr 28, 2005)

Sound Forge latest or other high end audio editing software please.


----------



## hittheswitch (Apr 28, 2005)

*Linux*

1.Please include Suse Linux Professional 9.3 if possible.
2.Include a huge amount of Windowblinds+StyleXP skins.
3.Wallpapers from deviantart abstract gallery ( Favourites section )
4.Gant Ocean SP2 final edition ( 91 Mb )
5.All major Nero Plugins ( Keep an eye on your competitors dude !    Check out this months Ch*p mag)
6.All major Divx Conversion softwares.
7.Adobe photoshop CS 2 Tryout
8.MSN Messenger 7
Thats all for now. Will reply to this post if anything new that i need comes into my mind.


----------



## hittheswitch (Apr 28, 2005)

*Forgot*

Hie it just skipped out of my mind....
1.I want Complete tutorial from beggining to end on Mandrake 10.1 and Fedora Core 3 ( If people at digit can find them on the net,or some kind of e-books...i'll really appreciate that)
2.I expect around 100 softwares ( in form of libraries ) for linux.
3.VMWare ( My april DVD is not working )


----------



## vignesh (Apr 28, 2005)

dvd archive


----------



## sms_solver (Apr 29, 2005)

1) 500+ Wallpapers
2) Acrobat 7.0.1 update
3) QuickTime 7
4) small freeware games


----------



## drvarunmehta (Apr 29, 2005)

Partition Magic


----------



## ramakrishna.nalla (Apr 29, 2005)

*HOw thinkdigit organization works*

Can you provide some eBooks how a company manages 
it's *Knowledge base*...and best Free online CMS software and something more about  *Content Management System* in your atilces.

HOw thinkdigit organization works, what resources they used to handle projects...KnowledgeBase... etc


----------



## Jacknife (Apr 29, 2005)

Thanks guys for your suggestions, rest assured its not going unheard. However we may not be able to put some softwares (e.g. SuSE 9.3)  in for the upcoming anniversary issue but we are trying to fit in as many as we can. 

Keep them coming! 

-J23


----------



## walking-techie (Apr 29, 2005)

umm, maybe out of my mind to ask this ... but how abt 

dvd 1:  all the latest softwares (u can choose soem a;lready listed before this post)   

dvd 2: all te games request made be4 thsi post ( my request : gothic 2 if possible)   


dvd 3: u can include abt 3-4 linux distros on this   

1 movies cd/dvd   

now wouldnt this be a great treat to everyone    

.. now time to wake up and write-->   


congrats on ur anniversery
include whatever possible just dont dissapoint us like last time 
anyways hats of to all you people


----------



## kunwar (Apr 29, 2005)

paraman said:
			
		

> My wish list :
> 
> 1. Half Life 2 Demo
> 2. Driv3 Demo
> 3. MOH Pacific Assault Demo



see,
hl2 needs 2 be registered   :roll: 
moha will NOT run.
it needs 128 mb 3d card     8)


----------



## kunwar (Apr 29, 2005)

*u people never listem 2 us.*



			
				jacknife23 said:
			
		

> Thanks guys for your suggestions, rest assured its not going unheard. However we may not be able to put some softwares (e.g. SuSE 9.3)  in for the upcoming anniversary issue but we are trying to fit in as many as we can.
> 
> can i see  the dvd contents in "dvd contents" section of ur website.
> i think i can't.
> ...


----------



## abhinav (Apr 29, 2005)

Here is what I want:



Here is what I want:

 I want atleast this time a movie DVD/CD (dont care but i just i just want one).

 I want E-Books(good One)

 I want Games Full(may be old but full and not any small one)

 I want a guide on how to use linux(as since i hav not installed any os u gave us as i dont know anything abt linux and many readers also dont know much)

 I want any internet speed booster(which can increase my download speed if any.)

 I want a Huge Collection of Wallpapers,themes,etc.

 I want Partition Magic

 I want WAV tones For my mobile.(plz this is a noble request)

 I want DivX movies(try to eXpand DivX now as u r our tech.Navigator if u spread it then it will get famous for sure)

 I want More And More Good,Free,Quality Softwares.

 I want Full Small Games

 I want Linux SuSe 9.3 Professional DVD if not this time than next time for sure.

 I want Digit CD/DVD Archive for sure.(you r lacking in this field as other maga like C##p is providing it)

 I want More and More DVDs if possible.

PLZ Dont make my ashas go away with the wind plzzzzzzzzzzzz hope u will work on it


----------



## gxsaurav (Apr 29, 2005)

Adobe creative suite 2 is out, officially, plz provide tryout versions of Photoshop CS 2 & Illustrator CS 2

Photoshop CS 2 Tryout

Illustrator CS Tryout *www.adobe.com/products/tryadobe/download.jsp?ftpID=2421


----------



## nishanth_che (Apr 30, 2005)

**__________________________________**

  Adobe Creative Suite 2


----------



## hittheswitch (Apr 30, 2005)

*PDF*

Dude i'm back with one more request....
I've noticed that digit has stop giving PDF files of its mag in the CD/DVD so for the anniversary edition i would request the people working at digit to please include the PDF files of last one year of Digit.( Hey Sachin r u listening ).
Thanx..


----------



## hittheswitch (Apr 30, 2005)

*Please*

hey jacknife23, why not Suse 9.3...People really need it.I tried downloading it from their website but i don'tknow why the hell the download stops one's it reaches 232 Mb. I've tried it time and again but the same problem.
Please dude feature it in the june 2005 DVD ( I'm on my knees    ). 
I hope you consider all the other softwares that i posted.
Thanx.


----------



## DKant (Apr 30, 2005)

@abhinav I don't know if it's meant to draw attention or it's purely unintended but u've triple or quadruple-posted dude! Plz edit it. 

As for my request : Brothers in Arms demo.


----------



## Darthvader (Apr 30, 2005)

Ya 
Me too
1. Brothers in arms demo
2. Driver 3 demo
3. warhammer 40k:dawn of war demo

Do include this


----------



## kunwar (Apr 30, 2005)

*i dun know why but driv3r got very bad reviews*



			
				Darthvader said:
			
		

> Ya
> Me too
> 1. Brothers in arms demo
> 2. Driver 3 demo
> ...


warhammer isn't a fps


----------



## kunwar (Apr 30, 2005)

demo of "breed" isn't a bad idea


----------



## kunwar (Apr 30, 2005)

*i tried 2 sign membership*



			
				abhinav said:
			
		

> Here is what I want:
> this is the error which i got-----------------------" Please mix the case of your password (ie not all lowercase or uppercase)"
> helpppppppppppppppppppp
> 
> ...


----------



## debopriyo (Apr 30, 2005)

Dear DIGIT, can we get a movie DVD free wth June issue?
if so, then plz give out a Sci-Fi flick.
I also want all the updates for Fedora Core 3.


----------



## sreevirus (May 1, 2005)

my wishlist:
adobe photoshop cs2 tryout
adobe illustrator cs2 tryout
sony vegas 6.0 trial
Evernote 1.0
EmEditor 4.13 professional trial
desktop enhancement tool-set: stylexp, yzdock/mobydock/objectdock, avedesk, desktop sdebar and some cool looking themes to complement. 

SuSE Linux Professional 9.3 <-- this will be my biggest expectation in the anniversary issue


----------



## rakee (May 2, 2005)

*please*

please digit anything or something...PLEASE include

*Ultimate Boot CD 3.3*

and

*Digit cd/dvd archive*

ultimate boot cd is a freeware tool.If its in any earlier digit discs please inform me...thanks


----------



## hcp006sl (May 2, 2005)

*June 2005 DVD - My demands*

What about *Norton Partition Magic 8*?
*January 2005 DVD* should contain it. But, unfortunately we get that of Powerquest.
I would also expect 
adobe photoshop cs2 tryout 
adobe illustrator cs2 tryout
DAP 7.4
HDD Temperature Pro
Nero Updates
Macromedia Products.
A collection of desktop enhancement should be with it
Blinds
OD themes
OD backgrounds (for both Plus & Free)
Dock icons
Logons
Bootskins
Suites
IconPackages
CursorXP themes
Rainlenders
System Matrix
DesktopX objects
DesktopX themes
DesktopX widgets
- for this I can give you the link of my page.


----------



## techno_funky (May 2, 2005)

sreevirus said:
			
		

> my wishlist:
> adobe photoshop cs2 tryout
> adobe illustrator cs2 tryout



yeps do try to get these on the DVD


----------



## hpotter606 (May 2, 2005)

Give Windows media player , IE6, DirectX 9.0 in essential sections.


----------



## bharat_r (May 2, 2005)

What about full games and movie vcds/dvds.

working dvds (joking)


----------



## bharat_r (May 2, 2005)

full tutorials on 3ds max 7


----------



## ankursmart (May 2, 2005)

Hi, can we have Debian, this time, it's never been distributed by digit. If not, Mandrive Linux 2005, it's available for downloads now...please include it.

Live Distros that you bundle are not that helpful, we need to create a bootable CD for them, moreover they are good to try out and fiddle with the settings and the OS, not for regular work.

So, please include a good distro like Debian, Mandriva, Suse this time.


Thanks in advance


----------



## swatkat (May 3, 2005)

Nod32 Beta (Freeware)
*www.nod32.com/download/downbeta.htm

ClamWin (Freeware, Open Source AntiVirus)
*www.clamwin.com/


----------



## mako_123 (May 4, 2005)

*hi*

My list would be

Championship Manager 5
High resolution game wallpapers
Tutorials on Adobe Packages
A good movie


----------



## medigit (May 4, 2005)

PLZZZZZZZZZZ do give some game demos from EA SPORTS an if possible Brian Lara Cricket 1999 full version


----------



## bazigaar_no_1 (May 4, 2005)

Programming Tutorials:
www.bestebooksworld.com/showebook.asp?link=355 
plz plz plz ...


----------



## Muad'dib (May 4, 2005)

ALL STAR WARS FANS PLEASE CHECK OUT kotf.com A TOTAL COVERSION OF JEDI ACADEMY TO BE RELEASED SOON, SINCE ITS A BIG DOWNLOAD MOST WILL NOT BE ABLE TO DOWNLOAD IT.

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE ALL YOU DIGIT DUDES GIVE US THIS MOD.THE ONLY RECREATION OF THE MOVIES.YOU GET TO BE DARTH VADER!!!!


----------



## upendra_gp (May 4, 2005)

May be Digit will send 2-3 DVD's in place of 1!!!!!!! I think Digit will include Macromedia Flash MX , Red Hat Linux ,Roxio Easy Media Creator,InstallSHield Demoshield 8,And lots of free softwares.


----------



## upendra_gp (May 4, 2005)

Hey i think that Digit DVD will load Macromedia Flash MX,Macromedia Dreamweaver MX,Adobe Photoshop CS,InstallSHield Demoshield8, InstallShield Professional,Project IGI full game,Sounds from Prince Of Persia Warrior Within,Gaming tools& The Magical Journey Of Aladdin[Disney Channel Movie]Hindi Version or Beauty & The Beast hindi version.
Pleaseeeeeeeeeee DIGIT grant my wishes.


----------



## drsethi (May 4, 2005)

Grand Theft Auto 4 -vice city


----------



## raj14 (May 4, 2005)

A little req: please include PS-2 game demos in a form of I.S.O on the DVD. It's not fair to go with pc gamers only also include some good game wallpapers, this months wallpapers sucked. The resolution category isn't needed. What happened to game videos?Plz include the trailer of WrestleMania XX1 for xbox. And if possible, include Video reviews of various games. Reply.....


----------



## Santosh Halemani (May 5, 2005)

Hey digit put some tutorials on c++ graphics in linux.

Aslo a movie if possible!  

Ok, next is all the others wanted here.   tHANKS


----------



## raj14 (May 5, 2005)

Raabo man, plz reply


----------



## eBast (May 5, 2005)

CentOS 4.0

or

Vidalinux


----------



## hsnayvid (May 6, 2005)

how about win xp bootscreen collection from swissboy. They are freely avalible for download on the net. 

A bunch of them would be delight for XP users.


----------



## aku (May 6, 2005)

Can u giv us all the windows version till date... on a spl. DVD dedicated to only MS products (Specially Windows... Frm 3/3.1 to Server 2003 and may B "LONGHORN"! 
U ppl can also giv us.... "Solaris 10"
A movie may also b da icing on this cake!!!


----------



## paraman (May 6, 2005)

I have always found that Chip mag puts together a better content of games in their DVD than Digit. Maybe its because they don't have a sister publication like 'Skoar' 

For instance they have given a demo of Driver3 which was released last month in the current DVD. They have given MOH Pacific Assault demo 2-3 months back while I am still waiting for Digit to include it in their DVD.


----------



## anshul (May 6, 2005)

*reply*

Can I expect a surprise?


----------



## hcp006sl (May 6, 2005)

*One more request*

Well one thing I forgot to mention.
Please include the popular media player *Cyberlink Power DVD 6*.
The link is here:
The setup can be used as a tryout version and those who want the full version they have to just purchase a product key from Cyberlink. So, get a rid of download.
*It's a Power DVD trialware setup upgradable up to CLJ Deluxe.*


----------



## starscream (May 8, 2005)

VMWARE WORKSTATION 5


You given old version of vmware in April DVD.i dont know why you given old version as new version is available for download.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (May 9, 2005)

*Pls include MS windows 2003 Server with SP1 Enterprise Edition..... which is free for download to use Eval version for 6 month....*

*www.microsoft.com/windowsserver2003/evaluation/trial/default.mspx

cheak this link.....

pls include it... i am asking it for 5 month now....


----------



## gxsaurav (May 9, 2005)

Windows 2003 server is a big software, as seen by value prospective, digit sure can't give it


----------



## vignesh (May 9, 2005)

cool splash screens,colour themes ,theme manager for linux


----------

